# Deadspace Messed Up After Alpha 3



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

After Alpha 3, Dead Space graphics are all hosed up.

Any suggestiins?

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Same is happening with Shadowgun

Edit - just checked and Modern Combat 2 is also jacked up.


----------



## mr_ppp (Sep 8, 2011)

You might need to reinstall chainfire driver and plugins - I noticed it wasnt installed properly anymore and just tested Shadowgun after reinstall and all is working as before!


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't even use chainfire. The latest shadowgun update allows for other devices to play (not locked to tegra 2 anymore) and modern combat didnt need any workarounds.


----------



## mr_ppp (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah my apologies i didnt realise they had updated it, i'm not sure im running the latest version of Shadowgun whether that is the reason it works correctly for me im not sure :/


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

Had the same issues but after several reboots, fixing file permissions, and running fsck through novacom all my games work again. Not sure what did it exactly.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Dead space works fine for me. I remember encountering this on my sgs2 before though. I think i just rebooted or something but it fixed itself

Sent from my Super Galactic Spaceship from Korea II


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the same problem after alpha 3 update...

Tried rebooting many times
Fix permissions via CWM
fsck via novacom (eventho no apparent issue with Sdcard mount....)

Any other suggestions? I don't mind doing a factory reset if it comes to that but like to hear suggestions.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Just did a full factory reset data wipe and reintalled Alpha 3.

Still the same issue with 3D games....all the graphics are messed.

I just restore my Alpha 2.1 nandroid for now until someone provides a solution.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Dead Space 1.33.7 or whatever the latest version is is working fine with Cf3d + PowerVR for me


----------



## aTTila (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone discovered exactly what causes the textures issue?


----------

